

 Your thoughts on my new podcast? - jaredbrown
http://podcast.talentopoly.com

======
jaredbrown
The Talentopoly Podcast discusses some of the best links posted on
Talentopoly.com each week.

\- I decided to buck the trend of (1) co-host and instead went with having (2)
co-hosts. One is a designer, the other is a dev/designer, and I'm mostly dev.

\- I was inspired to start the podcast while watching Kevin Roses's 2009 FOWA
presentation where he said all startups should be doing one.

\- Between Tumblr & Feedburner it's incredibly easy to do one.

\- I found that the mic in my MBP isn't quite good enough so I ordered a Rode
Podcaster that I hope will get here in the next day or so.

I'm looking for some constructive feedback from the incredible HN crowd.
Thanks

